

Front-end developers salaries - afrontender

It seems to me in my country (Eastern Europe country) the salaries of the Front-end developers are lower than the salaries of the backend developers (.NET&#x2F;Java&#x2F;C++). I chose the Front-end route (Javascript mostly not only HTML&#x2F;CSS) and this irritates me.<p>Do you observe similar tendency in your area?
======
richardknop
I live in London and that's not quite true. There is a lot of demand for front
end guys, especially with AngularJS (Backbone shows up quite a lot as well,
EmberJS only rarely), NodeJS and single page web app experience. And salaries
for these positions are actually on par with backend roles at the moment.

Of course there are some poorly paid front end jobs but if you have been
keeping up with latest frameworks and tools in the JS world, you will fall
into the lucrative group of front end jobs.

When you are contracting, they can actually be higher. I see lots of lucrative
Angular and Node contracts around (£500-600/pd).

~~~
afrontender
Yeah, I got a job proposal via Linkedin last week for a Front-end
(JS/Node/Angular) position in London and in the description was mentioned £500
per day, which is almost my monthly salary!!!

The problem is that I'm not planning to go abroad for the time being.

~~~
richardknop
Btw, where exactly in Eastern Europe are you from? I'm from Eastern EU as well
:)

~~~
afrontender
Bulgaria :)

------
anonfunction
Yes, here in SF it is much the same. However there is also the "full-stack"
developer that has come to be in high demand and ranks somewhere in the middle
in terms of salary. As for why it is this way I think it's just simple
economics. There is more "supply" of front-end devs than back-end which in
turn drives the salary of the latter upwards.

------
debacle
"Front-end" for 80% of companies still means Photoshop/Dreamweaver and maybe a
bit of jQuery.

In places where "Front-end" actually means HTML5/CSS/JavaScript, single page,
MVC, etc, the salaries are comparable to back-end programmers.

~~~
afrontender
You're right and exactly because of the lack of serious JS projects in my
country the front-end salaries are pretty low. If more larger Node/Angular
projects appear, the salaries would get high as these technologies are a lot
more advanced than just styling few buttons with jQuery.

